

Ask HN: Planning a move from SF to NYC. Need help in salary comparison. - throwawayjob

I'm planning a move from SF to NYC provided my salary negotiation goes well. Quora/Glassdoor/Cost of living calculators weren't really helpful so may be HN gurus can throw some light?<p>I'm curious to know what a 110K salary (Product Manager - 2 years experience) in SF would be in NYC? I don't want to intentionally short-sell myself (I'm sure Bay Area talent is in "high demand" in NYC as I experienced it myself) but don't want to throw out an outrageous number based on all these Cost of living calculators as well. May be folks who moved from Bay Area to NYC can comment?<p>Thanks so!
======
michaelpinto
Your cost of living in NYC should be equal to SF and you have the added value
of being from Silicon Valley — so my gut tells me that you might be able to
stick with your range. The factors that are going to impact you are what
industry that you work in and what your previous experience was before your
current job. Your best bet might be to talk to a recruiter and pump them for
information...

------
jacksondeane
From what I have seen, both your salary expectations and cost of living should
be very similar.

However... 110k for a PM w/ 2 years exp. does sound pretty high to me (for
NYC), but it does depend on industry/company.

